
Become a C-Founder - enazhat
Tech Company is seeking a technical co-founder. If interested, please email en.tarzan@yahoo.com
======
NikolaNovak
Hi Enayat - I think a little bit more detail would give you a much higher
response chance. Who you are, what the startup is about, where it's expected
to be located/run, what are the goals, duties and responsibility of the co-
founder, skills or experience required... the common sense information really
:).

All the best,

Nikola

